# Recteq Bullseye wood pellet grill $350



## bradleyb869 (Jun 18, 2015)

Had it for a little less than a year. Everything works perfectly. It will come with 1 temp probe. Only reason I’m selling is I got the larger Recteq 700… located in Kingwood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleyb869 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleyb869 (Jun 18, 2015)

Price drop… $300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you'll take 275, ill buy it.
Russell
281-788-9660


----------



## day0082 (Jun 30, 2008)

can pick up tomorrow. or Sunday


----------

